# 2004 maxima window motor question



## carrs3 (Aug 10, 2007)

wiil any other models fit the front driver door on 04 maxima part #80731-7y000 cant find a replacement other than dealer = $368


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey man,

Some of the later model year Maximas will fit your application, but going down that route would be unwise because those parts are either about the same price or more than the motor assembly for a '04 Maxima  

With that said, I would try shopping around for a better price than the stealership's. For instance, nissanpartszone.com sells the same exact part for $194.44. 


Never buy parts from the dealer, as they will be the most expensive 10 times out of 10


----------

